# Official Chicago Bulls vs. the Atlanta Hawks thread 2/28/03



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Is it possible that our very own Chicago Bulls might take the floor tonight with a touch of overconfidence? Afterall, the game's being played in Chicago where the Bulls are 18-9. In their last 10 games, Atlanta is 2-8 and riding a 3 game losing streak. A win by the Bulls will vault them past the Hawks in the standings and possibly to within three games of the Knicks who host the Magic tonight. 

Passing NY would mean that the Bulls had risen to 10th place in the Conference. It would also mean that Jerry Krause's worst nightmare is on the virge of being realized. By climbing to within two notches of a playoff birth, the Bulls would officially be knocking on the door of mediocrity. And that means that whatever personnel moves he makes this summer, they'd better be significant enough to push the Bulls beyond mediocrity and into contention.

But back to tonight's game. EC will face a tough test tonight when he goes up against Theo Ratliff, a player who's built his rep on defense. Both Eddy and Theo will try to establish domination in the paint very early in the game. Similarly, Abdur-Rahim will give Tyson all he can handle as well. It will be very interesting to see how our two young bigs match up with two very talented and established players. Both players (Ratliff in '01 and Abdur-Rahim in '02) have represented the Eastern Conference as members of the all-star team.

Can Jay Williams continue to deliver solid performances at the point? He is, afterall, a rookie, and as such is subject to inconsistency. But his confidence is on the rise as exemplified by this recent statement: "I think as of lately, I'm starting to play really well and I'm starting to find out who I am and what I can do in this league," Williams said following Thursday's practice at the Berto Center. "I know it's late in the season, but I think it's great for me because I'm finding out what I can do or what I can be great at."

He also admitted to having to eat some humble pie this season:

One of the first steps in Williams' transformation was to admit that life as an NBA rookie was more difficult than he originally expected. "I always come in with the mentality that I'm going to dominate right away," he said. "That's just how I am. I know for myself, I had to take a step back and say, 'It is my first year.' I think I was ready, but still there are a lot of things different that you do in college that I can't do here. 

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sports_story.asp?intID=3768047

That's what being a rookie is all about, Jay.

On a personal note, this will be my third straight official game thread. Until the Phoenix game I'd never started one. And lookie now...I'm 2-0 and hoping to tie the Bulls longest winning streak of the season. So keep it rollin' Bullies, keep it rollin'!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Hmm,

Bulls win 95-88, while Jay keeps all his food within himself.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

About mediocracy.


We wont be a mediocre team. Thats not the way our team is set up. If we win, like you said, we move up to 10th place, making us on he verge of contending, and mediocre. Thats with Chandler still not playing up to his best of abilities. Curry isnt playing at his best yet either. Ditto for Jay. Hes struggling and is a rookie.

Imagine when Curry and Chandler are playing at their best. Right now, they are finally playing good. But not great. We are becoming a mediocre team when our two key players in the near future are just starting to develop. Our PG is struggling. Our best player is off and on. Imagine when we have consistancy. We wont be mediocre.


That being said.

We win 94-88


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Vintage, you're right on the money. We seem to finally be headed in the right direction. But I don't think we can exclusively count on the continued development of Jay, Tyson and Eddy to transform us into championship contenders. I watched the Kings/Mavs game last night and the talent on both teams' rosters is amazing...and deep. We've got quite a ways to go before we can compete with elite teams like them. At the very least there can be no weak links in our starting lineup. And we've still got holes at the swing positions...Trenton Hassell, Edwina Robinson...we need a serious and immediate upgrade this summer!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Atlanta has this game circled on the calender. They want pay back for that E-Rob dunk.

Bulls lose.

Atlanta 98
Bulls 85

Though I always love to be proved wrong!!!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

the way i see it its all peaches and cream right now 

Chandler and curry are playing their best ball both pg's are doing well ,Blount cant find the court with a compass ,the team is rounding into form pretty much when i would assume it was expected and they are in a position like last year to take wins from a lot of team atlanta being one of them 

bulls win 100-87


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> Passing NY would mean that the Bulls had risen to 10th place in the Conference. It would also mean that Jerry Krause's worst nightmare is on the virge of being realized. By climbing to within two notches of a playoff birth, the Bulls would officially be knocking on the door of mediocrity. And that means that whatever personnel moves he makes this summer, they'd better be significant enough to push the Bulls beyond mediocrity and into contention.


I would really, really, really hope that Jerry's strategic plan was not to get another top-3 lottery pick this year. 

No team goes from lousy to great. This is more true that ever with many of the best prospects leaving for the NBA after little to no college. 

And we still have lots of chances to add talent. Adding a player or two like Richard Jefferson (selected #13) or Paul Pierce or Caron Butler (both selected #10) or a good MLE signing like Harpring would more than put this team over the top.

If Krause doesn't think he has enough raw talent to build a championship roster, it's time to go get a different GM.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Winnable game.

Atlanta - On a losing streak, underachieving, and on the road. 

Bulls - On a winning streak, at home, playing TEAM ball, confident, chemistry's good, tough inside presence.

Advantage

BULLS

With Curry and Chandler starting, we will be too much too handle for the atlanta bigs.


BULLS 103
HAWKS 96

:yes: :grinning: :laugh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls win 98 - 92

Dickie will be 3-0

Jay and Jamal impress

Tyson and Eddy combine for 30/18

Fragile Eddie gets the best seat in the house



Go Bulls.
VD


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Bulls win, 103-85. :yes:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Just so I don't feel responsible for a loss, the following is purely for non-jinx purposes:

Hawks - 108
Bulls - 6


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

There is no question about who will be a “man” tonight. Both, Tyson and Eddy are already counting possible points in the tonight’s game. Bulls will win 103-91.:grinning:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

This is what they've done to me:

They *better* win this game.




Period and end of discussion.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Theo Ratliff is a good challenge for Eddy tonight even though he's almost exactly like AD except a little better defensively. Hawks are almost as bad on the road as the Bulls are and they just came off a long west coast road trip. This game is as winnable as it gets for the Bulls...

Hawks- 83
Bulls- 96


----------



## Lets_Go_Bulls (Feb 24, 2003)

Definitely a winnable game.

Eddy Curry and Tyson Chandler will dominate the Atlanta big guys. I expect over 15 points for Eddy and over 10 boards for Tyson (along with 3 blocks)

Bulls win 105-90.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Bulls-92
Hawks-79

Hawks don't take the lead at ANY point during the game... Chandler has a huge game but Eddy Curry gets in foul trouble which reduces his minutes...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

i see tyson getting foul trouble against abdur-rahim, a PF with all-star numbers but little leadership, as evidenced by his team's record


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

:topic: 
hey twinkie in regards to your SIG about Rodman's #

I thought he picked #91 because he loved his old #10 and 9+1 equalled 10..  

I like the reason in your sig better though


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> :topic:
> hey twinkie in regards to your SIG about Rodman's #
> 
> ...


Yes, I am aware that he picked 91 for the arithmetic thing, but why didn't he pick 19? 28? 37? 46? 55? 64? 73? 82? Or 25 or 52 (5 x 2 = 10)?

I faintly remember Rodman talking about the 91-1 thing, which is why I chose that as my sig.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, I am aware that he picked 91 for the arithmetic thing, but why didn't he pick 19? 28? 37? 46? 55? 64? 73? 82? Or 25 or 52 (5 x 2 = 10)?
> ...


cool, I never heard that 91-1 thing... thanks


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I'm predicting a career game for Frodo Dickau 

Look out for that demon Chris Crawford as well


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

As long as Dickau has the ring...

Smeagol "Gollum" Marshall may want his "precious" back.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hawks 21-37. 9-8 in div. 5-25 on the road!! 2-8 last 10 games and have lost three in a row. 

Bulls. 21-38 9-12 in div. 18-9 at home. 4-6 last ten games. Has won 2 in a row. 

Hawks. .436% give up .433% .345% in threes, give up, .363% They out rebound their opp, by 1 a game. They give up over 9 steals a game. As a team they commit over 17 t/o a game. So Bulls can run with them. 92.9 a game give up, 97.5

Bulls have played the hawks twice. Both in Atlanta. 1-1 so far

Game #1 98-92 hwks hassell 11pts 6 reb.Williams 10pts 4 reb. 5 assists. Rose 24. Chandler 20 minutes. 0-6 no points, 8 reb. 4 blks at pf. Curry at center. 13 mint. 7 pts 5 reb. Marshall 17pts 8 reb. 5 blks. Fizer 14 pts. 4 reb. 1 assist. 1 steal 1 blk shot. Crawofrd. 4. Terry 23, 7 assists. Big dog, 30 pts 7 reb. rahim 13 pts 6 reb. 3 assis. Bulls shot 38%. We made 12 T/o but lost the ga.e They made 7 more fts than we did. 

Game #2. jan, 20 115-102 bulls. Bulls scored 41 pts in the last quarter to win. 41-19. Jay Will DNP. Rose, 37. Chandler 10 pts 5 reb. 24 minustes @ center, Marshall 7 pts 13 reb. 2 blks. Fizer 24 pts 10 reb in 27 min. Brunson 12 pts in 24 min. 7 assists 3 steals. Curry, 5 pts in 7 min. Terry 23, 7 assis. big dog, 20-8 Sharef. 27 pts 5 reb. 3 assis. Bulls shot close to 53%! made only 9 t/o. 

Game notes:From my bulls.com 


F (3) Tyson Chandler, 7-1 | 235: Season Averages: 8.9 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.38 bpg, .530 FG%. Of Late:* Averaging 14.1 ppg, 11.2 rpg and 2.50 bpg, shooting .553 FG and .638 FT in 10 games following the All-Star break. ... Leads the NBA in offensive rebounds (47) and is fourth in total blocked shots (25) since the break.*


C (2) Eddy Curry, 6-11 | 285: Season Averages: 7.4 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 15.4 mpg, .566 FG%. Of Late:* Reached double figures in scoring in six straight games, averaging 16.3 ppg and 6.5 rpg, shooting .695 (41-59) in 22.8 mpg.*

SERIES NOTES
The Bulls have dropped three of the last four in the series, but still lead all-time, 95-87 (.522). ... Chicago is 54-34 (.614) all-time in Chicago, but has dropped the previous two meeting at the United Center. ... Atlanta has won 12 of the last 18 meetings. ... The Bulls have reached 100 points just once (Jan. 20, 2003) in the last 19 meetings with Atlanta. ... Jalen Rose has torched the Hawks through two games this season, averaging 30.5 ppg, 4.0 apg, and 3.5 rpg, shooting a blistering .523
(23-44) from the field, including .500 (7-14) from 3-point range. ... In 2 meetings with the Bulls this season, Hawks forward Glenn Robinson has averaged 25.0 ppg, 7.5 rpg and 2.5 apg, shooting .444 (16-36) from the floor, including .600 (3- 5) from 3-point range, and .882 (15-17) from the free throw line.

COUNT ON CURRY
Bulls' second-year center Eddy Curry has turned up his play since the All-Star break. In 10 games since the break, the 6-11, 285-pound big man has averaged 12.6 ppg, 5.3 rpg and 1.1 bpg, in just 20.0 mpg *shooting a team-leading .679 (53-78) from the field*. Overall in the month of February, Curry sports an NBA-best .653 (64-98) field goal percentage. Prior to the All-Star break, Curry averaged 6.3 ppg, 3.1 ppg and 0.52 bpg in 14.4 mpg, shooting .525 (114-217) from the field


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Eh I don't know why but I get the feeling that the young Bulls riding high at the moment will blow this one. G-Rob might kill Hassell, literally Hassell will pass out from shock after G-Rob drops like 150 on him. But seriously I just have a bad feeling bout this one but I always think the Bulls will blow it so...

Hawks - 97
Bulls - 89

J-Will and Curry play well...Rose and Chandler play terrible...Hassell gets caught eating Cotton Candy while playing and then bench him in favor of E-Rob who can't play b/c of a hang nail so Mason goes to the two but he's been out so long he forgets the object of a game and throws the ball out of bounds and screams TOUCHDOWN. Marshall's hair gets in his eyes and he ends up outside United Center playing against himself...and Lonny B gets 10 pts in 9 min but gets benched in favor of Corie Blount who isn't even a basketball player at all...so Cartwright puts himself in and he turns the ball over 10 times after passing to the Jordan statue outside


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Looks like it's going to be Dion Glover night....


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Atlanta coming strong in the game...6.41 in the 1st

Hawks 17
Bulls 9

Bulls better snap out of this ASAp..before it gets ugly...


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*it looks like*

yalls baby bulls are scared of theo
quit bringing it so weak..


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Eddy missed 2 dunks..has 2 TO and 1 foul...Snap out of it Eddy...


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Where is everybody????


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Atlanta is 16-23 FG's this quarter....
Bulls can't hit a shot...

WE ARE GETTING HUMILIATED.....

ATLANTA CAME FOR PAYBACK!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

You think Cartwright would be smart and put Marshall on Robinson, but he's not... so we have Hassell on him. Soon we'll have Rose or Hoiberg on him, CAN'T WAIT!!!

And the *** whompin begins.

I told you, Atlanta had this game circled. Jason Terry made a comment about E-Rob's dunk.... he wasn't happy.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Down by 17 already......

We need a SF real badly.....


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Can we put a ****ing body on Robinson? This is a disgrace.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Atlanta 
20-30 FG's:no:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls all they need to do is to beat the Hawks at every quarter by at least 6 points..in order to win

Marshall dunks 
Hawks 42
BULLS 31

Hope Eddy shows up in the 2nd half...


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

the f*ck with IRa Newble


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Donyell's defense has been consistently terrible lately. Why is the whole team covering for his mistakes? Get him out of the game.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

If the Bulls came into this game with arrogance....it's blowing up in their faces....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

6 assists so far, and we're halfway through the 2nd......


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

The f*ck with Baxter...Put EDDY CURRY In Bill...Give him 40 shots...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Down by 17. Don't fret. We got em right where we want em!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

all they need to do is reduce it to single digits by halftime


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Before talking about playoffs ..let's see if this team can have a 3 or 4 game winning streak....
Somebody put a body on GRob...


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Marshall ****ing sucks ball. Why the **** did we sign this ugly mofo in the first place? This guy is stone like dead weight. Baxter sucks ball too. He's slow as hell. Chandler has been Ratliff ***** for the whole game so far. Marshall just ****ing misses again. How many times are we going to see this guy throwing up bricks up bricks along with turnovers and missed ball while not playing any damn "D".


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

stop being so fickle


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Atlanta is shooting 23-37 FG's..This shouldn't be happening in the United Center....No sir


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Marshall is one soft whore. Why is he playing? I thought Bill wants "D," I guess not.


----------



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

Why did Eddy only play 7 min, put him in the game instead of Marshall


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Hope Jerry Krause is watching....

We need tough guys..we can't let this happen..not on our home court...

I'll throw out the suspicious question...


*Did Krause sent a message to tank the season now?*


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Too fickle 
Too fickle
Too fickle
Too fickle...


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Hope Jerry Krause is watching....
> 
> We need tough guys..we can't let this happen..not on our home court...
> ...


It's wishful thinking but his job is on the line after this season. Marshall is the softest whore ever to settle his foot in the NBA.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Man what happened?? You guys are suppose to hold down the Fort while I went out to dinner!!! This game is a blowout!!!
I taped the 1st half but I don't even want to know what went wrong!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Pathetic defense....*

Ira Newble has 4 layups..Dan dickau 2...Dion Glover hitting it like Lucius Harris....

Yes Tyson&eddy can score but they better start hitting people and blocking shots...

I repeat *62 points at halftime is UNACCEPTABLE* 

Atlanta came here with balls and are backing up what Terry said after ERob's dunk....


Let's see if these Bulls can hold them down..They've made comebacks so I can still hope can't I?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> 
> 
> It's wishful thinking but his job is on the line after this season. Marshall is the softest whore ever to settle his foot in the NBA.


That's what I really don't like for the bulls:SOFT PLAYERS...

Krause better bring a couple of veterans here..Some Tough guys!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Ok.....*

let's change the subject...What about tomorrow???U think we have a chance in beating MJ&the Wizards???


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Is Theo Ratliff bringing the Twin Towers back down to earth, 

or

Can they prove him wrong and bounce back? 


Right now, they are embarrassing us.


:no:


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

!!!! !!!!
!!!! !!!!
!!!! !!!!
!!!! !!!!
!!!! !!!!
__________

Twin Towers

Are they 4 real?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

BLOWOUT!!!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

we can't defend..we can't rebound..we cant do anything....


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*We will lose this game by 10 or less*

watch and see:sigh:


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

This team cannot win 3 games in a row!!! They only did it once and that was it. Now this game is a blowout and they go to DC tomorrow. Guess what its another road loss. What is wrong w/ this team, I DO NOT KNOW!!!


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Well, we always have the 4th qtr.


:uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

What's wrong with this team????

It can't find a rythym...

It has two point guards deserving to start splitting minutes...
Soft tall guys that can't rebound...foul hard...

Guys!!!!

We need an all star SF or sG.....And I wouldn't mind giving up Chandler or Curry for Kevin Garnett...you know what I mean???


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

who on this team besides Jalen ,JC and..JWill can hit a 3 pointer????


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Man I hope Terry gets traded to a western conference team...He's been killing us ever since he came in the NBA....


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

This game blows. This team is NOT ready for any kind of respect if they can't manage to beat the Atlanta Hawks AT HOME!!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*you guys are so fluke*

happy that curry and chandler produce then you want to trade them away. Thank God you are not our GM. Didnt your momma tell you there would be days like this?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

This team does not respond to challenges.....
Where is Tyson claiming to be a leader..or jay Williams???

They should've kicked Terry's *** tonight and his sorryazz team...

but what happens????

we collapse from the jumpball...


I don't even want to think about Monday's game ..TMac will score 100 points on Hassell...


CONCLUSION:*WE HAVE SOFT AZZ PLAYERS THAT DON'T RESPOND TO CHALLENGES*


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

Our backcourt is playing like crap tonight on both ends of the floor.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

A young team with young team problems. 

You have got to find the enjoyment in the smaller moments and not game to game. I think it really is as simple as that.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Funny thing...*

Crawford cuts the lead to 14..
Bill takes out Roger Mason Jr....put Jalen in..Lead goes back to 18:laugh:


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Clap*



> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> A young team with young team problems.
> 
> You have got to find the enjoyment in the smaller moments and not game to game. I think it really is as simple as that.



it up for BCH


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

I have a feeling win #22 will take a while. It took forever for them to get to win #20. So for some reason, since they won 21 games last year, I think reaching 22 will take up to mid-March


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Jason Terry Triple double

23 points 13 assists 10 rebounds...


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Today's game....*

is similar to the one that happened a week ago at UC against Philly....We are losing the same way and the same score....

Looks like they have to get beat another 4 or 5 times to get notice...


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

I know the horse is dead, but tonight both pg's played well, Jay with 16 and for and Jamal with 10 and 4, and in a game like this we really could have used both of them on the court at the same time. We cant have nights like this where they are 2 of our best players, and neither are going to play 30 min because Bill wont play them together


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*all of yall*

that was a good prediction on the outcome of this game
the hawks have a lot more talent than yall.. its just u caught them on a night where they played to their potential


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

Jay scored most of his pts in garbage time unfortunately.

Terry torched him on the other end too.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Tough loss.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*by the way*

how could yall predict that tyson and eddy would dominate reef and ratliff..
thats like saying jeryll sasser would dominate kobe
give them a couple years..then maybe
i just watched the first quater of the game and ratliff must have blocked the baby bulls like 5 times


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Just goes to show that the younguns aren't ready to stand on their own two feet yet. They are having good nights, playing like real NBA players, but not like the foundation of the team yet.

Without Rose or Marshall making a strong contribution, this team is toast. Without learning to D up at every position, not just TRY harder on D but to ACTUALLY D up at an elite level... there is no chance. If there was a drastic improvement on the Bulls defense, especially in how it gets broken down by good passing or an X-factor like Terry, then the Bulls could get away with the stat lines they have been getting. I'm not talking about steals, rebounds, blocks, takeaways, whatever. I'm just talking about good solid stick-your-man or rotate-off-picks defense that makes no shot go uncontested. That's something where the Bulls fall short, and it's evident in games like this.

Yes, it's true that it's primarily in the backcourt. Of Williams, Rose, and Crawford, any one of them can be had for lunch by a quick enough disruptive guard. Like Terry, or Iverson, or even Dajuan Wagner.

Curry and Chandler keep having good games in losses. That's not encouraging to me.. but I think it makes sense. We have less of a chance winning when Rose and Marshall play poorly (even if the rest of the team is playing adequately), than when Rose and Marshall play well (even if the rest of the team is playing horribly).

P.S. Baxter showed that he's not worth many minutes yet. He's good in garbage time, and he's good if you don't ask him to do too much. But for some strange reason, he gets a lot of looks with the ball and he doesn't seem to get on a roll at all. He could use some development time a la Marcus Fizer, and in the end he'll be worth keeping around. But til then, we're going to miss Fizer on those nights when Marshall isn't feeling totally up to it.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I think its funny how Curry scores 26 against Antonio Davis who was an All-Star a couple of days ago, but puts in 16 in some garbage minutes and gets blasted. Wow, they beat the Suns so everybody gets their hopes up. People teams play badly...sometimes teams shoot well as the Hawks did today. Man what the f*ck is this. I hate people who switch up. Progress is being made, that is the important thing. It was one game. ONE GAME. Hawks shot 54%, Bulls shot 40%, Bulls lose it's not that hard. And many will say well they shouldn't have given them such easy shots. Look at the first quarter shot chart, the quarter that got us down 17...most of their shots were from the perimeter with hands in their faces. Hey yo, some people need to stop blasting everything they see and think long-term.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

So much for my winning streak. 

Two words...

*Consistency*

*Defense*

A young team is going to be up and down offensively. Sometimes the shots fall, sometimes they don't. But there's no excuse for inconsistent efforts defensively. Whether you're an inexperienced team or an over the hill collection of grizzled vets, or something inbetween...you ought to be able to bring you defensive "A" game to the floor every night. Our team, for some reason, hasn't learned to do that yet.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Whatever,

Losses like these happen here and there.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

*The true test will be...* 

How they bounce back. Sure, we played like crap...let's admit that. It's over. Move on.

Atlanta just had one of those nights where everything went their way. We had one of those nights where nothing went right. When playing well, we can actually beat this team. Theo Ratliff set the stage with his interior defense in the first quarter, and it went downhill from there.

Now, if we let this game get us down, we will surely go on another losing streak starting tonight with Washington. We need this win, but if we stand up to the challenge and play hard, I'll be happy.

P.S. With your good record, why don't you start the official thread DICKEY?

:yes: :laugh: :yes: :laugh:


----------

